

My iOS game Splash Dash is now available for free – Please show some love - ToniVlaic
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id618121113

======
pascal_cuoq
You are announcing a “free” iOS game with in-app purchases. How is this not
spam? How does your game deserve HN visibility more than the hundred other
“free” iOS games with in-app purchases that came out today?

